# Lions



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I just read about a press release that two cats got it out in the badland one by grass butte and the other by killdeer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The one by killdeer was shot about two hours ago. My son is looking at it now. News travels fast.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Where'd you read this press release? I'd like to read it.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.grandforks.com/mld/grandforks/news/13193611.htm


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

AMAZING...we finally get them, and they end up in the same week.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

sorry about it being the other site but there is a pic of the killdeer kitty


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have heard nothing about a Grassy Butte cat shot. Keep in mind west of the Killdeer Mountains, and east of Grassy Butte is close to the same thing. We might be talking about a single kill.

It's like the other cat reported shot and lost. It was west of New Rockford, then by Harvey, and both are wrong. Well, not wrong, but it was much closer to an unnamed small town. I deer hunt around the same hill where it was found dead. I mean within yards, not miles.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I have heard of the Grassy Butte cat... pretty cool aye!!! I kinda figured with all the reports or sightings there would be dead cats to show for it.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

plainsman I agree lets hope the game and fish confirmed this before putting out the info.. But there are two different dates


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Two different dates? That I didn't know. What a coincident if it is true.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

CHeck out the link, it quotes Greg Link in there. THis is two cats in two days. Especially interesting that the Killdeer one is a female. Typically you think of dispersal animals as young males. Hard to tell how old this one is, but it would be interesting to find an adult female, possibly that has had a litter. Exciting stuff from a management point of view.

Tom


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I deer hunt around the same hill where it was found dead. I mean within yards, not miles.


Plainsman, by saying this are you referring to the cat that was shot by killdeer? It sounds like you are saying that they found the cat that was shot 'by New Rockford' that they couldnt find.

I'm just wondering because that confused me.

So how many cats have been killed total now??


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

From what I know 2 cats have been shot, one by Killdeer and the other NW of Grassy Butte. Sounds like the other shot by GB was actually about 7 steps from the shooters girlfriend and it took 3 shots from a .270. The game and fish website confirms two lions but they say that they can't give out names and such. It's all just a matter of time till the shootings are on the news boys.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dustin
Yes, I was talking about the one by New Rockford.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Plainsman, So did they find the one that was shot by NR? If so that would be 3 cats killed and the g&f states only 2 cats have been killed so far.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

The cat shot NW of Grassy Butte was aged at 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 years old and was female...it weighed 92 lbs. He shot it at 7 steps, 3 times with a .270. The cat shot near killdeer was also female, im not sure about any of the other info on it. :sniper:


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

By the way Dustin, what the heck are we doing over here while they are shootin cats over there??? :withstupid:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Yotebuster,
No kidding! And to think that i only live 25 miles from the killdeer mts!! You know what im gunna be doing over Thanksgiving weekend!!


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

You said it, if i didnt have to go watch my sister play volleyball up in Minot I would take off and head back right now. Good luck over thanksgiving, you better call me if you have any luck. :beer:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

DustinS said:


> Plainsman, So did they find the one that was shot by NR? If so that would be 3 cats killed and the g&f states only 2 cats have been killed so far.


No, they never did find the cat by New Rockford and until a body is recovered it does not count against the number of cats that can be taken. There's still 3 more to get boys!! :sniper:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

So, let's hear from the fellas that said no cats would be shot in ND. If my memory serves me correctly, some of us were called idiots for even thinking that any lions would be shot. I still stand by my prediction of five lions taken by Jan. 1st. In the past week I've heard of 2 more sightings in my local area alone with shots taken at one of them but missed.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I remember the conversations from some kinda going along the lines that we'd pretty much have an effective 2 day season, and the big worry was the legal ramifications of shooting the 6th before the the 5th was known. :wink: I said I was willing to bet that no more than two would be taken. And, I was felling pretty smug that after two weekends of deer hunting (i.e. probably something like 90% of all-species, all-season hunter traffic in the books) none had yet been harvested. Then we had cat week.   I'm still willing to bet only two will be taken, but now I'd have to take odds rather than give them :wink: I still think we'll be hard-pressed to fill all 5, but since both harvested were females... :huh:


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

The Killdeer cat is actually a male estimated to weigh under 100 lbs.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

> The Killdeer cat is actually a male estimated to weigh under 100 lbs.


Great..........now *THE *breeding pair in ND is gone. :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> DustinS said:
> 
> 
> > Plainsman, So did they find the one that was shot by NR? If so that would be 3 cats killed and the g&f states only 2 cats have been killed so far.
> ...


I called Greg Link this morning. After listening to the program on KFYR and the State Game and Fish said only two were killed I thought I should call in. I'm not sure what is going on, but Greg had not heard about the New Rockford cat being recovered. The local landowners say they found it dead. I guess we will find out within a few days. I gave Greg the name of landowners who told me it was found dead.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman

Never did hear that the New Rockford cat was discovered. Be interesting to hear how that turns out. Glad you called in what you knew.


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

If it was found dead and the person who found it didnt report it, that could turn out to be not such a good thing!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Dustin, that's kinda what I was thinking.....


----------



## deadstringer (Nov 18, 2005)

Just a little information on the cat taken at the Killdeer Mountains the morning of the 17th. I have a whitetail buck tag and was walking with a buddy. Thought at first it was a doe. When his head came up, we saw the white patches on the cheeks and knew it was a cat right away. Split up to get around him and I was lucky enough to have a successful shot at 400 yds. Male 1 1/2 to 2 years old weighing in at around 97 pounds shot with a 7mm at 400 yds. He's being skinned today and the carcass will go back to G&F for more tests. Awesome once in a lifetime day!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Dead, welcome and congrats - what a neat deal. :beer: Nice shot! Bi-pod, sticks, freehand?


----------



## deadstringer (Nov 18, 2005)

Bi-pod laying down . . . and shaking


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> and shaking


I love honesty. Great :sniper: :beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

congrats dead thats awsome :beer: :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

You Da-man Dead

:beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

deadstringer

Rumor has it cabelas is offering twenty gs for that cat


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

awesome... who were those guys who said there weren't any :lol:

Congrats deadstringer :bowdown:


----------



## deadstringer (Nov 18, 2005)

$20 grand? My wife would love that . . .


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Awesome. I have hunted 4A all my deerhunting life, of 25 years. I have seen prints in the bentonite, on the edge of breaks and buttes. Have heard the screams at night, standing outside the cabin releasing some beer from the bladder. Seen the prints in the snow and laughed when people said they were bobcats or lynx. No bobcat has a print the size of the palm of my hand. They have been out west for a long time, I think everyone knew that, but now they are moving through the state, so it has become news. It really makes me wonder how many times I have been glassing mulies on a break, while being watched at the same time. We hunt right over by state land, about 20 miles west of Killdeer, into the mountains. I have never seen a cat, but their signs are everywhere.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice work Dead!

Looking at that picture...it just blows my mind to think we have those in our state.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

AWSOME dead congrats man :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

If we'd get a good snow before season ends we will see a few more cats dead I'll bet.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats Deadstringer.

Here are some more pictures of deadstringer's kitty. I got these from a buddy.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

I didn't know we had such a problem with wildcats in ND. Seems like a waste to kill them to me.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

kdesq:

We dont' have a problem with prairie chickens either, but it is just another way our ND Game and Fish provided opportunities for us to benefit from North Dakota's natural resources.

I wouldn't be suprised to see added funds now going into conservation practices for these cats that once never got added attention before.

Funny thing, until we did the same with the pheasants and deer, you didn't see alot of them either. Now they are quite abundant.

Hunters are your best conservationists.


----------



## kdesq (Nov 22, 2005)

"Hunters are your best conservationists."

No arguement here.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, I couldn't remember where I saw them!


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

kdesq said:


> I didn't know we had such a problem with wildcats in ND. Seems like a waste to kill them to me.


I agree what a waste of a good animal.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

kdesq said:


> "Hunters are your best conservationists."
> 
> No arguement here.


I agree shoot all the deer you can buy tags for, kill prairie dogs but a Couger, to me they are icons.


----------

